# testing hcg levels after miscarriage



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

I just miscarried at about 8 weeks. The ultrasound showed no embryo so it either flowed out before I got to the doctor (in which case it was very small and probably hadn't been developing for a while because I didn't notice it) or it was a blighted ovum. The doctor told me that I should get my hcg levels tested after about two weeks, and I'm wondering why (I didn't ask her because I was speaking Finnish and I couldn't figure out how to phrase it in time







). It's kind of a hassle to go to the clinic and if it's not a big deal I'd rather avoid it. Dr. Google is not giving me answers, so I thought I'd ask you ladies







Is there a good reason to test hcg levels two weeks after a miscarriage? They were never tested in the first place so there would be nothing to compare the results to, and I have read that hcg levels vary wildly by woman and pregnancy and can take anywhere from 10 days to 6 weeks to get out of your system fully. I bled heavily for a day after which it has been tapering off and the ultrasound showed a mostly empty womb anyway, so I'm not worried about retained anything. Anybody have experience with this? Know of the medical reason why the doctor wanted to test?


----------



## soulshine (Feb 2, 2007)

possibly to make sure there wasn't a molar pregnancy, or a partial molar pregnancy. if you had one of those scenarios, after a miscarriage or a d&c, if all of the molar tissue is not gone, the beta numbers would remain high. these kind of pregnancies can be very dangerous in that if, after a miscarriage, you become pregnant again, and there are still molar cells present, even one cell, they can turn cancerous. it is very rare to have either of those kinds of pregnancies, but because of the serious dangers of a molar pregnancy, i think maybe they would screen you to make sure this was not the case, especially if there was no tissue to test to confirm.

also, they could possibly be checking the beta to make sure it is going down or is down to zero, to rule out an ectopic that did not show up on an u/s.

they did no beta test? that is unusual... especially for comparison's sake.

i am sorry you have had a miscarriage. i have had 2 now, one a natural with no beta testing, and one a d&c and i had a molar scare, that's why i know about the molar info... it is very rare, so most likely nothing to worry about. but it may be a good idea to get your beta done, just to be sure.


----------



## btmama (Feb 14, 2009)

s. I am so sorry for your loss!

I don't really know the answer as to why follow hCG levels. I think it has something to do with indicating whether there is any retained tissue. My OB had me do them until there were less than 5.

I wish you much healing.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

I would think that a HPT would do the same thing. I'd probably be inclined to take a HPT 2 weeks post-m/c and only if it was positive go in for the bloodwork. A HPT will show you if hCG is still in your system.


----------



## Tear78 (Nov 28, 2008)

I just want to add that, they do this so that if you later get a + pregnancy test, you won't wonder "oh, is this left over hormones from the m/c or am I really pregnant?" Believe it or not, there was a day for me when I was SOOOO glad to see a bfn, because it meant that the m/c was finally over and any bfp's I got in the future would be a brand new excitement. That can happen any time by the way, in case the pregnancy goddesses are listening.


----------



## dani76 (Mar 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tear78* 







I just want to add that, they do this so that if you later get a + pregnancy test, you won't wonder "oh, is this left over hormones from the m/c or am I really pregnant?" Believe it or not, there was a day for me when I was SOOOO glad to see a bfn, because it meant that the m/c was finally over and any bfp's I got in the future would be a brand new excitement. That can happen any time by the way, in case the pregnancy goddesses are listening.









I remember hating positive tests after my miscarriages.







I couldn't wait for a negative.


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

thank you everybody







i will probably do a hpt in a couple weeks and if it is still positive then i will probably go in to get the levels checked.


----------



## sagemomma (Jul 12, 2008)

i am going in thursday to have my post m/c checkup they will be checking my blood hcg levels as well. they like to make sure that your levels go back down to 0 to make sure you there is no residual tissue left and to make sure your hormones are where they should be . in general it is just best to make sure everything has healed up the way it should . good luck (((hugs)))


----------



## ursusarctos (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks sagemomma, you too


----------

